# Ulcers on Tongue.. anyone else?



## Tsia

Is anyone else suffering from ulcers on the tongue? 
I am presuming this is cos I am stuffing my face with anything I crave and the majority isnt veg! 

my diet is craving sweet things after the nice healthy balanced meal! 

But the last few days I have developed really saw areas on my tongue.. I am presuming these are ulcers cos of my diet.. or am I just suffering from another symptom of pregnancy? 

Anyone get these? They are really painful.. and HOW DO I GET RID OF THEM SAFELY!
Drinking orange juice this morning and my whole tongue was stinging! :hissy:


----------



## GersPrincess

Me me me!!! I've had these for well over a week now, and I've no idea what is causing them. I thought at first it was because I'd eaten steak too often, then because I'd eaten too many prawn cocktail crisps, and more recently because I've been obsessed with fresh raw peas. I have about 4 right on the end of my tongue. I'm not sure if they're ulcers, they're more like over-inflated taste buds, but I can see them if I look in the mirror, they're large and white. 

I'd be really interested to see if anyone knows what these are or knows how to get rid of them!!


----------



## Siyren

ive had a random ulcer on the edge of my tongue, it went on its own tho.
sorry cant help with what causes them


----------



## xKimx

Maybe wash your mouth with warm salty water but DONT swallow any :shrug:


----------



## Rachel_C

Corsodyl (chlorhexidine) mouthwash is good for ulcers.


----------



## pkbaby

I had a few early on. They are gone now. I have had them all my life, but hadn't had any for years until I became pregnant.

I'm pretty sure mine were a result of stress and sugar.


----------



## indy and lara

i second Corsodyl mouthwash- it tasts manky but it is so powerful. Dont have so many ulcers but my gums are all inflamed and sore and it works a treat. Dh has chronic mouth ulcers and Corsodyl is the only thing that helps.

Lesley
x


----------



## NoSpringChick

I havnt had any but youve got to remember that your immune system is no longer what it was, so if you were going to get one of something or could fight it off completely before it started you might now get a few!
Can you use bonjella in pregnancy?


----------



## Rachel_C

Ooh I forgot to say about the Corsodyl, if you get the mint one (rather than the other one which is pink, I think) it's a lot more bearable, especially if you use the recommended amount but then top it up with water. It's the mouthwash that they give you if you're having chemo when your immune system is knackered... works a treat!


----------



## Pux

I'm pretty sure I got mine from eating a schwack of pineapple when I was in Hawaii last week... Acidic foods will do that to you.


----------



## Tsia

i got some boots own mouth ulcer gel today cos it said on the box you can use it hilst pregnant. Bongellas box didnt even mention pregnancy so they lost a sale there! lol


----------



## :D happy D:

hey hun,
i can sypathise with you entirely ! i had these about a month ago and was in agony.
nothing seemed to work.
i can only advise you to stay well clear of acidic foods eg oranges and lemons ect drink lots of cool water !! and don't eat steaming hot foods wait for them to cool down !!
hope this helped and that the go away soon 
alex


----------



## Tsia

thanks.. yes I am sticking to milk and water.. no more orange juice for me. 

I applied the Gel.. YOWWWWWWWZERS!! it stung worse than the orange juice did.. 

May try that mouthwash tomorrow.


----------



## Pudding-x123

I have these too!
To many sweet things :D


----------



## Helen

I've had ulcers pretty much from the start and just as they clear up another one comes along. It doesn't help that when you have one all you want to do is fiddle with it! Don't think it's anything in particular other than being PG.


----------

